# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Honey Producers Directory - Sell Your Honey

## steve_gts

Hi All,

I set up a directory of honey producers last year, but what with the weather not many people (certainly round here) had much honey to sell, there are a hundred or so people listed, but the Scottish, N Ireland and Welsh counties still have very few listings.

It's free to add your details and there's a secure contact form, so people can send you a message without seeing your email (it's not visible at all), or they can just call you. You can find it here - UK Honey Directory

----------

